# IMAX releasing Apollo 13 and Attack of the Clones



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

IMAX has developed a new process for digitally enhancing and transferring mainstream movies to the large film format. Apollo 13 is the first and Star Wars Attack Of the Clones is next on November 1. I will probably go see Apollo 13 just to see how it looks. I'm a little skeptical though about them trying to "enhance" a 35mm print.

Now, on the other hand, Disney did a fantastic job with transferring Beauty & the Beast to IMAX which was done directly from the computer master. The Lion King will be the next movie to get that treatment and I will definitely be going to see that.

As far as Apollo 13 and Star Wars, the jury is still out but I will let you know what I think. Here is more info about the upcoming releases in IMAX.

http://www.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/Movies/09/10/film.star.wars.reut/index.html

*MY REVIEW IS BELOW!!!*


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Some IMAX Behind the scenes pix..
http://www.pbase.com/rking401/valleyfair


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The imax travelogs that i've seen transferred to DVD were pretty weak.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

keep in mind that apollo 13 and clones are NOT imax films-basically what you get is a slightly larger picture that tends to "fuzz out" on all four sides-it's not the experience one is lead to believe(except the seats tend to be more comfortable)-i saw planet of the apes on an imax screen and i was less than impressed....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jrjcd,

This is not that same thing. These films are actually being re-processed, enhanced and placed on IMAX format film. To find out more, read the article that is linked above. 

The first and last theatrical movie I saw in an IMAX theater was STARGATE and like you said, it was basically the 35mm print blown up. It looked horrible.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, i'll have to see it to believe it, in this case-if it works-great!!!, but i am extremely leary of film transfers from one medium to the next(if you want to watch something really atrocious, watch "how the west was won" in full screen-some things shouldn't be touched!!!lol)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, this past weekend I went to see Apollo 13 in the IMAX theater. Overall it was a pleasing experience. Since the film was transferred to the large format IMAX film, it was digitally enhanced and cleaned up leaving quite a good looking picture. While it still did not look as good as a true IMAX film, it looked very clear and sharp considering it originated on 35mm film. My only problem was that the colors looked slightly washed out but nothing too major. 

The movie was shortened from 2 hours 20 minutes to 2 hours due to technical limitations of the IMAX format. Very minor scenes were cut with some small trimming here and there. To tell you the truth, I almost like it better this way. The movie is much tighter and moves along very quickly. It works well and doesn't leave out any of the "good stuff". I did notice a few scenery shots that were changed such as flyovers and wide angle shots obviously to take advantage of the large IMAX picture. 

Now as to the sound quality, WOW! It really sounded great. While no obvious mixing changes had been done, the sound has definitely been beefed up with some great low frequency action (especially during the launch scene). I could feel every rocket blast all the way through my body. Nothing compares to a great IMAX sound system!

My recommendation? Go see it if you have the chance. It will never look and sound this good on home video. Even for a purest, the missing scenes aren't really too much of a distraction and you will find yourself immersed regardless. I found it was money and time well spent.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

oO(as long as they didn't remove the kathleen quinlan scene in the shower...*sigh*)...


----------



## 5 cents worth (Sep 30, 2002)

Spent well over 45 minutes writing a 30-40 line fairly intelligent reply... All of a sudden - Puff! It dissapeared. :bang :bang :bang

Well, I am done for the day, my mood is 6 feet below the basement now. :rant: :rant:

A little quality time on DBSTalk.COM was what was gonna cheer me up after one Root-Canal + a Deep Cleaning (not just your regular cleaning) at the dentists office.

:goodjob: (my sign for "cheers")

Pete (needed to vent!)


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Remember, Clones was filmed in Digital and so will be much easier to convert to IMAX. Apparently it is using a brand new process for this.
http://www.adangio.com/news.php?storyid=203


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *oO(as long as they didn't remove the kathleen quinlan scene in the shower...*sigh*)... *


Dude, you need to get better female idols.....not that she's unattractive, but I can think of MANY other women I'd rather see in a shower scene.....


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Well Jack and i would like to see a whole lot more of Lainie Kazan, too. At our advanced ages we're not as picky:hi:


----------

